# Zoladex coding



## missbren71 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,
At our facility we do alot of zoladex injections now and our coders are coding the diagnosis codes differently. I want to see if anyone here working in Urology can give their expert opinion.
For a zoladex injection would you code as follow: 185, V07.59 and then the 96402  with the J9202? 
When would it be appropriate to use the V07.59 is what our coders want to know? It is mainly for statistical purposes. Thanks


----------



## mterk677@yahoo.com (Jul 19, 2011)

As a student this is of interest to me. As i have stated to what i have learned i would use V07.59 in any situation of injecting Zoladex in urology. If this is not the case ,lets find that expert.
  Malignant neoplasm of prostate is 185 and Vo7.59 is telling the coder what the injection is made up of. So i think V07.59 would be used when Zoladex is injected in this situation.

As for the procedure code i will take your word for it seeing as there is no information regarding Intravenous or intra-arterial push, or whether the health care professional was continually present and observed the patient. 96402 is the procedure as you have stated,and J9202 is stating which drug is used.


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 25, 2011)

We bill Zoladex as 96402 and J9202 with a dx of 185.


----------

